# S. Louisiana Gathering Discussion



## shooterrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Well lets start the discussion about a S. Louisiana Gathering. The list below is I think a good starting place.

1. Time: Fall, Spring, Summers are way hot down here. Fall is hurricane season and spring is rainy. LOL

2. Place: I think this is maybe the toughest. We should plan on a location that has basic facilities such as toilets, water, electric, as well as room for camping and access to other lodging if possible. Alblancher offered his place with 8 acres so if he sees this maybe he will comment.

3. Menu: Keep it simple the first time out or what? Who is going to cook what? Will everyone bring a side? Will donations be needed for expenses? Will all meals be cooked at the gathering or will there be a need for access to other dining. Plates, plastic wear and the such? 

This should get the ball rolling so chime in if interested!
Shooter


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Just a note.  I will be going to see a new grandson in august or september.  Would like it to be october or spring for me.


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey rick ,
 i'm definantly interested . i really think we need to do the fall as jerry does the fla. one in april. no reason to compete .
 just let me know if/when you hear from al and lets get the ball rolling on this thing.
 I think the everyone contributes to the grocery fund has been working for laurel??? 
 i need to find out if al was paid for the bugs out of the fund ? if not i need to send him a check.
 I think we have enough members here in Louisiana to make this happen.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I would like to maybe a fall thing for I know Jerry wants to keep his going and personally so do I. Now for a place you guys have the state for that. Now the menu and cooking it is nice to have smokers on site and I can bring my smoke vault it is easily transported. Now the food I think we should smoke it there at the gathering and then folks bring some meat or like Al was saying to everyone bring some food to be smoked/cooked as long as it can be ready to eat on Fri/sat night. Now we should really set up a time an date to all meet here in chat so we can talk about it. Does anyone else have skype we can all get together on that too. that way we are not typing we can talk. I'm allot better at talking then typing. and it's free to.


----------



## brud (Apr 25, 2010)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.I am in if it is Fall or winter. All so would like for it to be somewhere in or between N.O and B.R., Houma, Thibadeaux.

2. Campsite with facilities if possible.

3.Menu: BBQ, Jambalaya, Gumbo, bread, salad, beans.

4. Fees: Yes any leftover money,keep for following year.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I think fall or early winter is best.  Jerry has his in Florida during the spring as Mark mentioned and no sense in having 2 in the spring and I for one like Jerrys gathering and would like to keep the opportunity to attend both.  I should be able to tow my Lang 48 mobile by then and can get butts, brisket flats, and ribs at wholesale prices plus tax.  Later I will set a time to be in chat in a room set up for LA gathering to get some of the details nailed down but for now lets keep the discussion going.  All ideas welcome!


----------



## cecil (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a good time about to happen. The Lamar-Dixon facility in Gonzales would be a great place to have it. Just make sure there are no LSU home games scheduled for that day.


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't know about lamar -dixon,
 Too many rules.
 Rick, I'm in for planning and doing whatever need be .


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd be up for renting an RV and making the trip over. There will be two weekends in November that I'll be out of commission so as long as I'm in town, I'll be able to make it over to Bayou Country!


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. Fall sounds good, possibly before it gets too cold. I think a campground would be nice, but not all members have a camper, and I am in that catagory. However, my sister does have a camper so I would have her and my brother in law tag along.

How about Land o Pines in Covington? There is also another nice campground in Morgan City called Lake End Park. It's located on Lake Palourde.  Not sure where the majority are located, but it's just a suggestion.

As for as Skype, don't have it.


----------



## rio_grande (Apr 25, 2010)

As much as I would love to make 2 trips to the coast a yaer chances are we will only make the spring gig at Jerrys this year. Hopefully next as well :)
But if time and money are right ya never know. Regardless good luck and maybe see ya there.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 25, 2010)

The fall works for me. As far as camping, I don't have a camper but pitching a tent isn't out of the question. Lets discuss all the options, we have some time!!


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2010)

Jeff , i totally understand . i can only do  one out of state gig also.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok later in the week I will tap 5 folks to meet in a private chat to discuss all the suggestions and ideas and come up with some firmer info.  I am not trying to exclude anyone but as most know nothing will get planned if I don't keep a planning committee to a reasonable number.  Once a place and time are selected it will be posted so all can make plans one way or the other.  

For now please keep the ideas coming.  
Thanks 
Shooter


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this, but i would be interested.  I like the Idea of early spring, but I'll try and make it whenever.


----------



## eman (Apr 26, 2010)

We allready have a gathering in north florida in the spring at jerrys place that we all like to attend. I can't see competeing .
 The fall is the best time for here.
 We will know more after the discussion thur nite.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 27, 2010)

October when LSU is playing away from home?


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like that is best.  Will try and have schedule in front of me thursdy


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 27, 2010)

This thursday night i am asking those I have contacted to meat me in private chat room at 7pm to begin formal planning of the gathering particulars.  Once some decisions have been made I will post them here for all to review.  I think we have a great start.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 28, 2010)

Dont forget the S. La planning meeting if you have been asked to attend tomorrow night at 7PM .  If you have not recieved a password to the chat room please PM me.  
Shooter


----------



## shooterrick (May 1, 2010)

The planning group met thursday to begin discussing details.  While lots of progress was made we still have some work to do before going public with a firm invitation.  We will be meeting again next week to hammer out a few more things and will let all know the results in a few weeks.


----------



## bamafan (May 1, 2010)

How about in front of Tiger stadium when Bama comes to town?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 If it was on a weekend Bama is not playing or if there was some way to have satillite. I would be interested in coming over. Love all my Cajun brothers!


----------



## alblancher (May 2, 2010)

Hey   Sumosmoke

Laurel,

If this thing works out Liz want you to come down a day early or stay a day longer.  She'll show you New Orleans if you have never been.

Al


----------



## eman (May 2, 2010)

No can do , No trailer smokers allowed in tailgating village anymore.


----------



## shooterrick (May 3, 2010)

We should have some firm details for all later next week or so.  I think this is going to be a great time!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 3, 2010)

Hey Al - I appreciate the offer! That might be a plan


----------



## shooterrick (May 5, 2010)

Dont forget if you are with the planning group we will have a meeting to iron out a few more details Thursday 7pm our time.  
Shooter


----------



## shooterrick (May 8, 2010)

If you voted in this poll, please jump to the final Invitation in the Events section to look at the menu plan and confirm if you can come.  Hope to see ya there this fall.  
Shooter


----------

